# Frodo and Stinkyfeet complete the Winter 48 in record time



## MichaelJ (Jan 6, 2004)

Frodo and Stinkyfeet early this morning finished up Waumbek (doing Carrigain, Owl's Head, and Waumbek in an effective day), thereby completing the *entire winter 48 in 10 days, 22 hours, and 37 minutes* (thanks to Cruddy Toes for that statistic), an incredible accomplishment.

Mohamed has been keeping an index page of all the VFTT postings here. At this moment it doesn't have the finale but it will soon.

Huge congratulations to Frodo and Stinkyfeet! Wow. Amazing.


----------



## Greg (Jan 6, 2004)

Wow. That is amazing. Thanks for the update, Michael and congrats Frodo and Stinkyfeet!

_[Crossing fingers in hopes of some pics...]_


----------



## Max (Jan 6, 2004)

..........................  :beer:


----------



## Stephen (Jan 6, 2004)

OMG. As I say on my website, the winter 48 folks are nuts... now we know who the penultimate nuts are!  :lol: 

WTG guys, I am jealous of your abilities and bravado! 

-T


----------



## SilentCal (Jan 6, 2004)

WOW!   What an amazing feat.    I raise my trekking poles and tip my hat to you guys.  A truly amazing accomplishment!


----------



## Frodo (Jan 7, 2004)

Thank you everyone for the encouragement! I posted a few comments here http://www.viewsfromthetop.com/forums/showthread.php3?threadid=1436&referrerid=73

If interested click on the link...


----------



## Greg (Jan 11, 2004)

Frodo and Stinkyfeet made the Boston Globe:



			
				www.boston.com said:
			
		

> GRAND SCALE: Another kooky but increasingly popular outdoor activity is winter "peak-bagging" -- climbing all the mountains in a particular state. Last Tuesday morning at 5:30, Sue Johnston of Waterford, Vt., and Robert "Frodo" Williams of Wilmington, Mass., both 38, achieved what they think is a record. The pair climbed all 48 4,000-foot mountains in the state of New Hampshire in 10 days, 22 hours, and 37 minutes. "It went better than we thought it would," said Johnston. "We had originally planned on 12 days."


*Source*

I had a phone conversation with B.J. last week and mentioned this accomplishment. Neat!  8) Congrats again, guys!


----------



## MichaelJ (Jan 11, 2004)

I wonder why they mentioned "Frodo" but not "Stinkyfeet" ?
 :wink:


----------



## Greg (Jan 11, 2004)

Well, they did mention Sue by name. Dunno, maybe "Stinkyfeet" is too offensive? :roll:


----------



## MichaelJ (Jan 11, 2004)

That's what I was thinking ... didn't sound right for a "family" paper article.


----------

